# bandit ?



## hunthawkdog (Feb 7, 2012)

I went to buy a bandit 200 xp today it was supposed to be ready to work . besides some minor deals the clutch handle didnt offer much resistanc??? the sticker said it should take most your stength to engage is it simple to adjust or whats a ball park to replace . ive been trying to buy a chipper since friday and im getin tired of lookin


----------



## OCTJ (Feb 8, 2012)

If the pto unit is made by "auto clutch", that is normal.
Once the lever is past the half way point, it will engage itself.
At idle, "bump" the clutch 4 or 5 times before fully engaging it.


----------



## hunthawkdog (Feb 8, 2012)

it engaged right off but theres a sticker by the handel that says if cltch engages easily donot operate machine it should take most of your strength to engage does that mean it takes two hands and is hard lift handel. still i wish i bought it i think also a dealer i asked about an hour meter aced like i was an idiot becuse i asked how many hrs was on the machine dealer said no hour meter on any machine is acurate do you guys notice the hour meters on your chippers to not function properly


----------



## hunthawkdog (Feb 8, 2012)

*buy bandit now*

iwanna go buy this bandit 200 xp tommorow its a 1998 and shows 1500hrs it was a davey i can get it for $ 5800 got a perkins does all that sound good or should a guy keep lookin around


----------



## OCTJ (Feb 8, 2012)

My best advise to you:

1) Don't be in such a hurry if you don't know how to check out the machine...the price of repairs can well exceed the purchase price.

2) Find someone who can check out the whole machine for you...the small fee that you will pay may save you thousands of dollars.

To repair the clutch/PTO unit alone can cost anywhere between $1,200.00 to $5,000.00 if it's needed. And that is just one thing that may be wrong with the machine. I don't know about you but I don't need a $5,800.00 boat anchor.


----------



## OCTJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Forgot to mention that the salesman was saying in a round about way that the machine has alot more hours on it than the replaced hour meter is showing.

Good luck in finding a good machine.


----------



## hunthawkdog (Feb 8, 2012)

*yup*

good word boss. ive been around house alot lately and its snowing right now im gettin cabin fever!
need a good storm to go to . Iv been trying to read how to check the clutch and or adjust . The guy selling unit would probably be the choice to check it (he bought it at auction and dont want to mess with it) out or id have to drag it about 100 mile if i cant figure it out . were in a rual area and not alot of chippers to pick from .. i know if my sites open ill revert back to my storm truck and go another season without a chipper . we usually pile brush and i swing by and grab it with grapel. sure would be nice to get chipper . sure dont need no boat ancors . thanks for replying


----------



## MarquisTree (Feb 8, 2012)

hunthawkdog said:


> good word boss. ive been around house alot lately and its snowing right now im gettin cabin fever!
> need a good storm to go to . Iv been trying to read how to check the clutch and or adjust . The guy selling unit would probably be the choice to check it (he bought it at auction and dont want to mess with it) out or id have to drag it about 100 mile if i cant figure it out . were in a rual area and not alot of chippers to pick from .. i know if my sites open ill revert back to my storm truck and go another season without a chipper . we usually pile brush and i swing by and grab it with grapel. sure would be nice to get chipper . sure dont need no boat ancors . thanks for replying



Clutch adjustment is very simple, usually takes nothing more then a adjustable wrench and a screwdriver.


----------



## MarquisTree (Feb 8, 2012)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## hunthawkdog (Feb 8, 2012)

*bandit*

bought it went back and looked today inspected clutch good little machine. tommorow i think ill go buy 1 ton dumper and break it to lead the little wood eater. alth


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 8, 2012)

I used to impulse buy equipment. I bought some stuff that if I would have looked a little harder or longer, I would have gotten a better piece or deal. Take your time, If its not there when you get there, it wasnt ment to be yours. Thats what I do know and I seem to almost always get a good deal and exaclty what I wanted.


----------



## hunthawkdog (Feb 9, 2012)

I impulse bought a dump truck today tommorow im gonna drag the whole fleet out and wack 12 monster oaks . I wish I had more paitince to shop but every day i #### around looking a t equipment the price goes up beuse it cost money to be out loookin


----------



## lxt (Feb 9, 2012)

the clutch is an easy adjust, unless its at its end cycle??? that PTO unit is a pricey fix

sounds like a good deal....almost too good, gotta wonder bout that & its an ex Davey chipper....why? Davey will run their stuff forever, ive seen refurbed M&M`s come out on the job, so chances are theres more to it than you`re being told!!

good luck though!


LXT...........


----------



## hunthawkdog (Feb 9, 2012)

*bandit*

the guy i got it from bought it at auction so i never got got any info from him . it seems to eat wood fine new knives . I d like it to get thru the seasone and next year get bigger mobark . yea i thhought it was strange for davey to sell a unit with 1500hrs but i couldnt tell what was wrong beside needing some tlc the other units from the auction were low houred also but had bad compresion and were missing parts


----------



## OCTJ (Feb 13, 2012)

hunthawkdog,

How are you making out with the chipper?

What is the maker of the clutch?...did it need adjustment?

Good luck with it.


----------



## hunthawkdog (Feb 13, 2012)

*tommorowol*



OCTJ said:


> hunthawkdog,
> 
> How are you making out with the chipper?
> 
> ...


 It snowed most of the am here I did fire it up today and threw a few big logs threw It i was impresed my hired man is going to service it in the morning. I got a job with 17 pine on it when ever We can get in the yard . Itll be a good little test Ill post tommorw the pto brand Im tryin to figure put How to put pics on here


----------



## hunthawkdog (Feb 15, 2012)

*bandit*

we did our first job with the chipper today we removed 17 white pine about 45' ers trimed 3 mapels the bandit did good no problems . Im not sure whate make the pto is on the shaft are the letters onlv? the clutch plate is about 5/16'' thickness left and apperars to be adjusted all the way out but I dont have anthing to refrence from . it never slipped today as i can tell . Im realy happy with it I d still like to learn how to adjust it .


----------

